

Continuous Integration in the Cloud, Part II: Jenkins - MarinaSprava
http://blog.jelastic.com/2012/07/25/continuous-integration-in-the-cloud-part-ii-jenkins/

======
lifeisstillgood
I am having to build a monitor/webapp that is called by Jenkins, the monitor
then triggers a restore of images cloud server, which when it completes pings
back to the moniotr which then retriggers the nex Jenkins job

I have a terrible suspicion I have missed something in the Jenkins manual -
anyone have any ideas?

